# tundra wiith no lsd



## rayb (Apr 29, 2019)

new guy here, been plowing for over 30 years, last 18 with a chev 2500, considering buying a new tundra but it wont have a limited slip differential , not a trd package. will the standard 4 wd set up be ok for plowing?


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

Guys have been plowing with one wheel peel rear end trucks for years. Some guys actually prefer an open rear diff. over a LSD/locker because the wheel that doesn't spin, helps _a little_ to keep the rear of the truck from wanting to kick out in one direction or another.

Me, if I buy a truck, SUV or rear wheel drive car that doesn't have a LSD/Locker, I have one put in. Just my preference.

Not sure what's available from either the OEM or aftermarket diff's. for Toyota's.

NYH1.


----------



## rayb (Apr 29, 2019)

thanks for reply, gave me confidence it"ll work out one way or another


----------



## BeaverFood (Oct 31, 2009)

I've been plowing my driveway for 30 years; since 2007, with a Tundra (an 07, 14 and now a 19 Crew Max). Never had a problem.


----------



## jasburrito (Jul 9, 2014)

Most modern Toyota 4x4s do not have lockers or posi. They use the brakes to stop the tire that spinning faster which inturn sends power to the one that can get traction.


----------



## 2004lb7 (Jan 7, 2018)

Tundras have a electronic limited slip. Just push a button. I came from a Duramax. My Tunda does fine with my plow.


----------

